# Bone in leg of lamb



## acres87 (Mar 29, 2015)

Started with a leg of good Montana raised lamb, washed, patted dry and plunge cuts of garlic cloves put into leg












image.jpg



__ acres87
__ Mar 29, 2015





Then a thin coat of mustard, our homemade KC style rub with approximately 1TBSP of Italian seasons.  This was supposed to be on the smoker in a couple hours but the Rocky Mountain front decided to throw 60+ mph winds at us, so wrapped and put in fridge until the next day.












image.jpg



__ acres87
__ Mar 29, 2015





Ok, day two, peach and pecan wood on the ol' Smoke Vault, attempted to keep between 225-250 but the winds slowed by only about 20 miles and were quite swirly.  Drizzled with a bit of balsamic vinegar prior to smoke which was for about four and a half hours to 148 degrees IT.  Taken off and given a reverse sear on the Big Poppa grill












image.jpg



__ acres87
__ Mar 29, 2015





Covered, rested and served with grilled asparagus, smoked Mac and Cheese and a couple grilled shrimp left over from rescue dinner last night.












image.jpg



__ acres87
__ Mar 29, 2015





Good Eats


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2015)

Tasty lookin meal !  Thumbs Up


----------

